
Best Buy vs. Apple Store - tosh
https://m.signalvnoise.com/best-buy-vs-the-apple-store/
======
brockwhittaker
Quick correction: Best Buy is doing very well. Very profitable, and up 3x in
the past five years. As far as retail big-box goes, they're basically top of
the pack.

~~~
malshe
Yeah that’s what I thought but then I checked the date and saw that the
article is from 2016

------
xnyan
The question comes down to square footage in my opinion. I have one apple
store in easy driving distance which was designed in the late 90s/early 2000s
for the needs of late 90s/early 2000s apple. I don’t have the numbers on me,
but i think I don’t need them to say far far more people are using apple
products and services in my area today vs 2003.

No matter how cleverly they organize the store, there is simply not enough
space.

------
crooked-v
To me, the biggest contrast here is simply that Apple stores tend to be
really, really small for the number of people in them at peak hours compared
to other mass market retailers.

------
malshe
Is the practice of Apple store employees checking you in at the entrance
specific to the US? I never saw this in Hong Kong. Or maybe the store there
had a different policy.

